# Ridley Phaeton - anyone ride one



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Seems the only report out there by Clive from Glory Cycles. How does it compare to other aluminum frames(Spesh Allez, CAAD) in terms of ride quality?


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oy, this is a bump!!!
Anyone? Ride report?
I'm curious about tire clearance as well.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

I got the bike that Clive reviewed yesterday. THE actual bike. It will be the backup for my Cervelo Soloist carbon. It has the 105 back on it now, along with a Bontrager Carbon Race compact crank, and Easton Circuit wheels. It will be getting a 3T cockpit and seat post soon. 

Ride quality is typical of OS alloy frames - fairly stiff. The fork helps quite a bit though. Kinda noisy. 

Fit and finish are great. No complaints. Looks cool. 

I'll have more to say after I get some time on it, but it will be my foul weather, early/late season, fast commute bike.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Btw... I'm riding 25s on mine, and clearance for 28 is probably a no, but plenty room for 25s. I understand the production bike has tightened up the wheel clearance a bit, so 25 will likely be as big as you can go.


----------

